# Football, Volleyball, and Soccer



## Kenny32 (Sep 26, 2010)

"Parent's Weekend" brought three home games yesterday...Football, women's volleyball, and men's soccer all played, and all won...Here are some of my shots, and as always you can follow me on my flickr: Flickr: Central Recorder's Photostream

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.


----------



## Kenny32 (Sep 26, 2010)

10.




11.




12




13.




14.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it just me, or did they clone one woman for the volleyball team? I thought at first it was the same person, then noticed that the numbers are different in each.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 29, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Is it just me, or did they clone one woman for the volleyball team? I thought at first it was the same person, then noticed that the numbers are different in each.



It does look like that


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 29, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Is it just me, or did they clone one woman for the volleyball team? I thought at first it was the same person, then noticed that the numbers are different in each.



Numbers are not different in each. 6, 8, and 9 are the same person (14)

10 seems to stand out for me in the soccer photos. I like the timing in 6 too bad the facial expression was so calm.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 30, 2010)

nice pics, but seems to me like you really need a D3/D700 to get faster shutter speed and higher ISO too.


----------



## Kenny32 (Sep 30, 2010)

shaunly said:


> nice pics, but seems to me like you really need a D3/D700 to get faster shutter speed and higher ISO too.



Yeah I hear ya...I was actually shooting with someone that had a D3 and two 1600 watt White Lightnings for Volleyball, not to mention his 400mm F/2.8...He had them on full power. Needless to say myself and the rest of the crowd had a headache by the end of the game. Twice I actually timed it exactly the same as he did and the flash showed up in my picture, which obviously ruined the shot since I was at 1/500th...

The earliest I could really upgrade to full frame would be next summer...So I really hope my D300 lasts me until then :meh:

I've asked this question to a few photographers that shoot full frame but they weren't able to answer it with any confidence but...With a full frame, do you get literally the same image just with more "surroundings"...Or will there be some loss? I mean obviously you would have to crop more but theoretically it would be the same image, correct?


----------



## shaunly (Sep 30, 2010)

Kenny32 said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics, but seems to me like you really need a D3/D700 to get faster shutter speed and higher ISO too.
> ...



a 50mm is always going have the view of distance of a 50mm. On a crop sensor, you will see less area, but it's still the same distance. Since you are seeing less area but it still produces 12MP, it's basically stretching the center frame, so it gives you can illusion of giving you more "zoom or reach" with the same focal length. 

So to answer your question, YES. You see more "surrounding" with the same focal length. That's why the view of a 24mm on a FF, is equivalent to a 16mm on a crop sensor (DX for nikon). So you would actually will be loosing "reach" when you upgrade to FX.


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 30, 2010)

It seems difficult to interpret the question, but perhaps these two photos will clear things up for you.  They are taken with my D700 from the same spot with an 85mm 1.8D.  The first image is FX and the second is DX.  











. . . and I need to clean my windows.


----------



## Hillsong (Oct 4, 2010)

For the volleyball shots, what lens were you using? They just seem a bit noisy. I tend to shoot with a 50mm 1.4 set at f/2.0, and still manage 1/600th shutter speeds at 320 - 400 iso (I use a Nikon D300 as well). Do you have more data on those shots?


----------



## Kenny32 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hillsong said:


> For the volleyball shots, what lens were you using? They just seem a bit noisy. I tend to shoot with a 50mm 1.4 set at f/2.0, and still manage 1/600th shutter speeds at 320 - 400 iso (I use a Nikon D300 as well). Do you have more data on those shots?



All were ISO3200 shot either with my 80-200 or my 300mm...I think the ones taken with the 300mm (The only one in the sequence I provided was the last one) were less noisy...I have a 50mm 1.8 so I'll give that one a shot next game I do...Luckily the photo I used in the paper was somewhat small so I didn't have to worry about noise...


----------

